# anybody know what this is?



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

I was looking at a site and found a "muda" for sale and I have no idea if this is the name or what it is


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

it's a piranha, what do i win. LOL
wes


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

PIRANHA KING said:


> it's a piranha, what do i win. LOL
> wes


no, all your houses and hotels are burning.








no idea what that is.


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

Man I dont know what you do for a living but you should drop it right now...no I mean right now and take that show on the road


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

My guess would be Pristobrycon striolatus...

*_Moved to Piranha Species ID_*


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> My guess would be Pristobrycon striolatus...
> 
> *_Moved to Piranha Species ID_*


Not a great pic but I'll go with striolatus too.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Almost looks like a chewed up denticulata....Maybe a striolatus...im not sure though.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Muda is a native common name, usually applied to Pygopristis denticulata. Which this species is.

ID complete.


----------

